# Is this supported?



## hdonovan (May 16, 2011)

Hi, this is my graphics card: (asus radeon eah6950, 2GDDR5)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards- ASUS EAH6950/2DI2S/2GD5

Can I set this up so that the graphics card can be watercooled?

This may seem like a stupid question however I'm new to watercooling and am curious for future reference. (my guessing is that you can't, which would be a shame)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's a reference design card > VID-AR697 (Radeon HD 6970/6950), Rev.1.1 [no nozzles] - Water cooling systems, pc liquid cooling kit, cpu, video card, hard drive

Contact Koolance support or frozen PC they'll know for sure
EK Radeon HD 6970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel + Acetal (EK-FC6970-Nickel + Acetal) - FrozenCPU.com


----------

